# TLT - Tilt Renewables



## System (30 November 2016)

On November 30th, 2016, Tilt Renewables Limited changed its ASX code from TRE to TLT.


----------



## sptrawler (31 October 2018)

Was under a take over offer, that was rejected, would expect a better offer.


----------



## Smurf1976 (5 December 2018)

Tilt Renewables is proposing to develop a 300 MW pumped hydro scheme North-East of Adelaide at a site about 15km from the CBD.

Putting that into perspective, 300 MW is approximately 9% of SA's maximum electricity demand (reached on a day of extreme hot weather) or around 20% of average consumption from all sources. 

Some recent and imminent occurrences in the electricity industry more generally have relevance to this project. Since they are also relevant to any project involving energy storage, either pumped hydro or batteries or any other method, I will post the details of this in the "Future Of Energy Generation And Storage" thread in the General Chat section.

In simple terms however, on Sunday 2 December SA's electricity prices were negative for a significant period of time, that is the spot price was below zero, whilst prices are expected to spike over the coming few days due to high demand and potential supply shortfalls in Victoria (which is electrically connected to SA). This demonstrates the value of a project such as the one proposed by Tilt.

Here's a photo (mine) of the site for the lower reservoir. The power station would also be near this (exact location will depend on their engineering etc).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 December 2020)

Infratil announced a strategic review of its 65.5 per cent shareholding in Tilt, which is listed on the NSX and the ASX, on December 7, saying it had “*recently received a number of enquiries”* in relation to the stake.


----------



## mangojoe (15 March 2021)

A +15% jump on Monday. TLT's NZ business will go to Mercury NZ (ASX:MCY) and the Aussie part to AGL (ASX:AGL).



> New Zealand's Tilt Renewables Ltd said on Monday it would be acquired by a consortium including its second-largest shareholder and Australia's AGL Energy (OTC:AGLXY) Ltd for NZ$2.94 billion ($2.10 billion), sending its shares to an all-time high.












						Tilt Renewables agrees to $2.1 billion takeover, shares hit record By Reuters
					

Tilt Renewables agrees to $2.1 billion takeover, shares hit record




					www.investing.com


----------



## System (5 August 2021)

On August 4th, 2021, Tilt Renewables Limited (TLT) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between TLT and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in TLT by Pisa Obligor Co 1 Pty Ltd.


----------

